# Netflix reportedly close to $100m deal with Miramax



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

http://www.afterdawn.com/news/article.cfm/2011/03/26/netflix_reportedly_close_to_100m_deal_with_miramax



> According to the Wall Street Journal, Netflix is close to a deal with Miramax that could be worth over $100 million over five years.
> The outlet cites a source close to the companies in reporting that both are close to an agreement that will see Netflix streaming a considerable number of titles from Miramax's extensive library to its subscribers over the Internet.
> 
> In an earlier report, WSJ valued the deal at about $50 million over five years, but then changed the figure to "far north of" $100 million over five years.
> ...


I hope this deal gets done, there are some great films in the Miramax library


----------



## inkahauts1367066121 (Feb 17, 2011)

My guess, up next will be MGM, another company that could use the money.

Netflix has decided the time is now to start expanding big time to get ahead of the curve, if you ask me.


----------



## brant (Jul 6, 2008)

inkahauts said:


> My guess, up next will be MGM, another company that could use the money. . . . .


MGM titles were added last year as part of the billion dollar EPIX deal (Paramount, MGM, and Lionsgate). All of the instant categories were flooded w/ MGM titles when they launched.


----------

